# Hi ^_^



## snipe67 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello there new here, from Australia,

I'm interested to know more about tractor equipments that is useful for my farm


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Welcome mate. I'm fairly new here myself. It will be good to learn more about the challenges of hay farming down under. There are a lot of experienced operators here, post up your questions and read the older posts.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello to our friend from down under


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

hay "MaTe"


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello from KY


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello from Colorado.
I have always liked Australia and would love to visit.
Welcome to the site.
Robert


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Good day mate, Allways wanted to say that, LOL. Welcome to the site .


----------

